# Forum rankings



## dvsDave (Mar 3, 2003)

Less than 10 posts is a newbie

Less than 50 posts is a Junior Techie

Less than 200 posts is a Techie

Less than 500 posts is a Junior Technician

500 posts and more is a Technician

Reserved for site and forum administration


----------

